# anybody got experience setting up imap/pop3/smtp/ssl/virtual domains ?



## W1zzard (Jun 26, 2007)

anybody got experience setting up a mail server setup on linux (fedora) ?

we are looking into switching our mail services to another machine, but i dont have the time to do it.

post here if you can help out.


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 27, 2007)

bump for an awesome admin


----------

